# Tracer passed the TDI Therapy Dog Evaluation



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

He was wiggly and he was giggly, but under control.
IMHO no where near ready for hospital type setting, but ready for the reader-dog program we have been looking into for the winter months.

The person who held his leash during the 3 minute out of site...said he started panting at 2:40. So that little tidbit of info was great to learn.

The hardest part was the reaction to distraction....it was a dropped stainless steel food bowl!! The noise was no problem - he looked over his shoulder to see what was happening, but quickly recovered..when we did an about turn the tester slid the dish across the room with his foot
It was at that moment he realized it was *A DISH* !! He stood motionless waiting for that dish to stop moving....I told him wait...steady...then gave him the never mind and did a quick 360 to get our wits together - then we walked past that silly dish! Given that it is Tracers _JOB_ to bring dishes to me...I was tickled to see his reaction.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done Tracer! Caue would have dashed towards the dish and Oakly would have dashed in the opposite direction. I would have been torn in half. :doh:


----------



## pinkgatorgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Congratulations! I have high hopes that my Callie can someday become a therapy dog, but she has much training to go through before that can happen! Congrats again, and good luck with the reader program!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

CONGRATS! on a great accomplishment! A dish?!! I'd call that one heck of a distraction. Most dogs would want to go over and see what was left inside. Way to go Tracer!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations!! My DD is working with Mickey to become part of the reader-dog program. He just passed his CGC. I don't know how he will do with the dish. He too may run in the opposite direction.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Congrats! Gorgeous, smart AND funny!!!! That's your boy!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! We do the reading programs with Danny and Jasper and they are fun! There is nothing better than a happy kid sitting there reading to a happy dog.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go Tracer!! Book Reading could be real fun! I can just see him now, sitting on a chair, holding a book, smoking a pipe with children all around...starry-eyed watching Tracer read 'Twas the Night Before Christmas...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to Go Tracer! The food bowl thing would have been fun to see on video.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Way to go Tracer!! Book Reading could be real fun! I can just see him now, sitting on a chair, holding a book, smoking a pipe with children all around...starry-eyed watching Tracer read 'Twas the Night Before Christmas...


You're too funny!!
That is gonna require one heck of a training plan!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! way to go!!!
I love the dish part. I take it Tracer doesn't get to lick the dishes before they hit the dishwasher....


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Eclipse and I are working towards testing for his TDI, we did his CGC a few months back. It's so great to be able to share the joy these dogs bring into our lives!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats to young Tracer on that great accomplishment, especially the food dish distraction! Reading with kids sounds like a wonderful winter activity because surely there's no dock diving in Maine in January


----------



## Brentski (Nov 6, 2009)

Does anybody have any good links for sites that talk about training and certifying therapy dogs? My daughter is interested in training our goldens to be in a therapy program as part of her High School graduate requirements. In the State of Washington, every student has to plan and implement a community project prior to graduation. She is a freshman so there is plenty of time but she envisions training with a few other girls and then going to children's hospitals and nursing homes. I told her once she starts she needs to continue, even after high school soooo we'll see. Any thanks for any links with information.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Way to go Tracer! Have fun in your reader dog program


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to got you guys! Scout and I will be going that direction....eventually


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go Tracer! Congratulations!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Brentski said:


> Does anybody have any good links for sites that talk about training and certifying therapy dogs? My daughter is interested in training our goldens to be in a therapy program as part of her High School graduate requirements. In the State of Washington, every student has to plan and implement a community project prior to graduation. She is a freshman so there is plenty of time but she envisions training with a few other girls and then going to children's hospitals and nursing homes. I told her once she starts she needs to continue, even after high school soooo we'll see. Any thanks for any links with information.


The first thing I would do is find out the requirements at the facility that your daughter wants to attend. Some facilities will only accept certain evaluations.

Some facilities don't require any evaluation...however belonging to a group will offer some liability protection.

Another great tip is to offer to volunteer at evaluations! She will see how the tests are run...see examples of dogs that pass and dogs that fail the evaluations. 

*Therapy Dogs Inc.* will require that you are shadowed by an experienced team for several visits to see how you are doing...
http://www.therapydogs.com/PDF/Test_2009.pdf

*Therapy Dogs International*
http://www.tdi-dog.org/HowToJoin.aspx?Page=Testing+Requirements
The test is performed on a flat collar..

*Delta Society*
http://www.deltasociety.org/Page.aspx?pid=282
It can be more difficult to find an evaluator..
They allow head halters, harnesses and flat collars etc...they also evaluate other animals like cats...llamas...etc...
The test requirements
http://www.deltasociety.org/Document.Doc?id=2


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Tracer!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - congratulations and what a good boy he is


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

That is so cool - congratulations!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations!
It was quite interesting to read about your interaction with Tracer since I don't train my dogs, but do train my horses. some of my reactions would have been the same with them.
He's a champ and will be quite a hit with the kids this winter.



LibertyME said:


> He was wiggly and he was giggly (ah - so cute!), but under control.
> IMHO no where near ready for hospital type setting, but ready for the reader-dog program we have been looking into for the winter months.
> 
> The person who held his leash during the 3 minute out of site...said he started panting at 2:40. So that little tidbit of info was great to learn.
> ...


----------

